# Random weak/no power.



## madmatt (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

Tonight, all of a sudden, random parts of my house lost power, or has only weak power.

The dining room (except for one outlet), one half of the living room (two connecting walls), a bathroom, part of the kitchen (just lights), the two main hallways, the outside light, and the crafting room in the finished basement all have either no power. The bathroom and one hallway have very weak power (dim lights).The majority of the problem is on one side of the house.

We did discover a bat problem that is possibly in the attic. We only discovered it outside when we saw some fly out and looked up into the part of the roof that overhangs. I did research and saw that bats do not chew on anything. 

This is very weird.

What could this be? How can it be fixed?


----------



## madmatt (May 10, 2009)

Found out.

Just after posting, an electric company truck drove up the street. According to them, an underground cable is going bad and is letting low voltage through. Neighbors are having the same problem.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

If I were you, I would cut all power to my house, shut off your MAIN breker, until the problem has been repaired.
This situation could cause all sorts of trouble, including destruction of electronic / electrical equipment.
If the neutral conductor has been broken, you could get 220V on any 115V device.

FW


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

just don't have any unbalanced current and you won't have that problem :laughing:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

DOes any part of the house have normal electric power? Incandescent lights not too dim, not abnormally bright?

Call it impossible to maintain electrical usage so as not to have significant unbalanced current over the course of the day.

Call it difficult to calculate electrical usage so as not to have significant unbalanced current over the course of the day.

If some of the lights are normal, none of the lights are excessively bright, and some of the lights are very dim, then there is power being dissipated somewhere along that deteriorating line. Heat is being generated too and if the situatioh goes on for awhile, more damage to wires and/or equipment underground will be ongoing.


----------

